# Duracats Championship 2007 Results



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Over 2500# pounds of fish caught in a 2 day tournament, also got my first 50 pound Calico Flathead on day one, Lynn and I were in fourth place after day one and finished in seventh place in the tournament, it was a great year for us as we finished in fourth place for the year in the points race and we caught 647# of 6 fish limits in the 9 DuraCats tournaments alone and we had three Flatheads in the 50 pound range this year with numerous 30 pound Blues..............Doc 

http://www.DuraCats.com


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc,

Lets see the pic of the latest 50#.

I was on the Duracats sight and did a double take when I saw the weight. Looks like you guys had a fantastic two day championship. Way to go.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here ya go Brian,


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Man thats a nice fish! One of these days maybe I'll catch something somewhere 1/2 that size


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice show Doc. It would be nice to see one that big come from Tappan this weekend.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Man thats a nice one Doc! Raider


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats doc & lynn!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Doc and Lynn, way to go and show them folks us Buckeyes are nothing to laugh about.... BTW, where was this held at???
Congrats!!
Salmonid


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Salmonid, the tourney was held out of Mount Vernon Indiana on the Ohio River. If anyone gets the chance to fish with the organization you should go for it. It is a great tournament series run by great folks. I had a blast at this event even though we had trouble finding the fish. But this was my first time on that stretch of river. Hard to believe the size of fish checked in over the two days.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrades on the fine year TEAM LANGE.And they say the river is in bad shape On to the next hog. TEAM BUNDY


----------

